# southland conference basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the southland conference. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.






OFFICIAL CONFERENCE BASKETBALL SITE: http://southland.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/soul-m-baskbl-body.html







LAMAR

official basketball site: http://dept.lamar.edu/athletics/MBB/MBB.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2320

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southland/lamar.shtml







LOUISIANA-MONROE

official basketball site: http://ulmathletics.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/ulm-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2433

message board: http://forums.delphiforums.com/IndianInsider








MCNEESE STATE 

official basketball site: http://www.mcneese.edu/sports/mbasketball/default.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2377

another basketball site with message board: http://www.geauxcowboys.com/basketballpage.asp

yahoo club: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mcneesestateuniversity/








NICHOLLS STATE

official basketball site: http://www.colonelsports.com/basketball_news.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2447

local newspaper message board: http://dailycomet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/news_groups?Category=FORUM&ThemeID=100

delphi board: http://forums.delphiforums.com/Nicholls/start







NORTHWESTERN STATE

official basketball site: http://www.nsudemons.com/mbasketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2466

school newspaper: http://www.nsula.edu/news/

delphi message board: http://login.prospero.com/dir-login...3C-B2EE-7C1B75CB663B}gsQ2NNshCVTqzmCulZca2A==









SAM HOUSTON 

official basketball site: http://www.shsu.edu/~ath_www/basketball/men/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2534

another site: http://www.eteamz.com/bearkatsportsforum/

message boards: http://www.eteamz.com/bearkatsportsforum/messageboards/









SOUTHEAST LOUISIANA

official basketball site: http://www.lionsports.net/mens_basketball.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2545

message board: http://forums.delphiforums.com/SLULions/start







STEPHEN F. AUSTIN

official basketball site: http://sfajacks.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/sasu-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2617

local newspaper message board: http://www.dailysentinel.com/comm/content/community/forums/sports_board.html








SOUTHWEST TEXAS STATE

official basketball site: http://www.athletics.swt.edu/sports/mbasketball/index.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=326

message boards: http://eteamz.com/I-AAfootball/messageboards/index.cfm?subsite=1502345








TEXAS SAN ANTONIO

official basketball site: http://www.goutsa.com/mensbasketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2636

local sports newspaper: http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southland/texassanantonio.shtml









TEXAS ARLINGTON

official basketball site: http://utamavs.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/txar-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=250

message board: http://www.voy.com/62122/


----------



## giantbenmav (Dec 17, 2003)

*new links*

UTA Sites

www.goUTAmavs.com

www.utamavericks.com


----------

